# Are Amtrak Select upgrade and 10% off coupons transferrable?



## pebbleworm (Mar 8, 2010)

I received a few one class upgrade coupons and 10% off fare coupons when I (surprisingly) hit Amtrak Select for this year. Do I have to use these myself, or can I give them to family members who do a lot more shorter trips than I do? I wasn't able to find this information on the Amtrak website. Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine haven't arrived yet so I can't be certain, but I understand that even though they have your name on them (they didn't before) that there is wording on them that says that they are transferable! So yes!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2010)

The are transferable, provided that they are given out freely.

Selling them is a violation of the rules and can have repercussions, which is why they now have people's names on them. Amtrak got tired to too many people selling them.

Not suggesting that you were thinking of selling them to your family members, just explaining the reason for the name and number now being imprinted on the passes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

It is like Amtrak/AGR just realized that people use the internet. We have wifi on the Acela now, both Amtrak and AGR websites updated, they are looking into wifi on LD trains, trying to curb sales of coupons, AGRinsider on flyertalk. Something finally clicked with them.


----------



## SharonLPK (Mar 9, 2010)

Guest said:


> It is like Amtrak/AGR just realized that people use the internet. We have wifi on the Acela now, both Amtrak and AGR websites updated, they are looking into wifi on LD trains, trying to curb sales of coupons, AGRinsider on flyertalk. Something finally clicked with them.


Although I don't know how Amtrak can determine whether somebody obtained them from a transfer or from a sale....?... I wonder if the name on the coupon helps deter 'unauthorized reproductions'...


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2010)

SharonLPK said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > It is like Amtrak/AGR just realized that people use the internet. We have wifi on the Acela now, both Amtrak and AGR websites updated, they are looking into wifi on LD trains, trying to curb sales of coupons, AGRinsider on flyertalk. Something finally clicked with them.
> ...


Well in the past at least, many sellers would put up pictures of the coupons so that you could see what they said and ensure that they were for the current year. AGR would just need to look at said picture and suspend that member. Failing that, they could bid on the coupon to get it and then kill that member's account.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

SharonLPK said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > It is like Amtrak/AGR just realized that people use the internet. We have wifi on the Acela now, both Amtrak and AGR websites updated, they are looking into wifi on LD trains, trying to curb sales of coupons, AGRinsider on flyertalk. Something finally clicked with them.
> ...


I doubt it. It doesn't seem like they have any way for the ticket agent to check their validity.


----------

